# Artificial Athletic Field snow/ice removal



## Greyhound (Jan 7, 2004)

This last Nor'easter dumped this cement slurry that has now frozen into one large mass. At our facility, we are requested to remove this mass from an athletic field(artificial field) for a lacrosse scrimmage tomorrow. What is the best, efficient technique, if any, to perfrom this service? Can this be done without causing any damage with mechanical equipment or does this have to be done by hand? This is a football field and we have six guys. Any advise?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Can you scrape off all but the last inch, (Use a U-edge only), with perhaps some wheels or castors as plow shoes to help float the U-edge blade over the turf. Then use a liquid deicer on the remaining snow / ice?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I wonder if you could use a blower on a tractors or skid steers and just keep them up a few inches from the turf, then melt the rest with deicer


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

yeah maybe plow shoes? Just get down to where the surface is playable. It's funny, but we've played a lacrosse game in the snow. It sucked. Oh and it was freezing cold.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Not sure I would want to put any deicer on a plastic field. 

Brushes and brooms are the norm are they not?

If not that then use a Zamboni. Should make the game more fun.


----------



## Greyhound (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions... the powers to be in their infamous wisdom, decided to postpone the scrimmage. Gee, how hard was that 

But to remove snow from an artificial field is not as easy as one may think. Not only do you have to use a blade with a rubber or PVC edge but you have to plow diagonally and in quadrants. Be very careful not to pull any of the carpet in the process. Think about it... it sucks. 

This particular snow was/is a bear to move and I was looking for any other techniques someone else may have tried. Thanks to everyone that responded.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Or you could just postpone the game.


Oh wait never mind.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

im not sure what it looks like, but if you use a rototiller on top it will break the snow up enough to clear it. We tried this technique and it worked awesome on all our sidewalks since they were frozen solid on top.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I saw in Turf magazine about snow removal on artificial grass. They took a PVC pipe and cut a slice down the middle and put it over the cutting edge.So the PVC was on the turf.


----------



## jeepherder (Apr 10, 2009)

*Artificial turf snow removal.*

There is new equipment just out for this problem specifically.
You are rite about it not being an easy thing to do, especially without doing any damage.
If the carpet gets ripped the repairs are expensive as heck. 
Take a look at Turfplow.com, safest, fastest equipment for this job!
Good luck Greyhound!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I'm thinking he took care of this close to 4 years ago.


----------



## jeepherder (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey TCLA.
Wow, time flies. 
However the problem remains current. People install synthetic fields and want to extend thier playing time into winter. Always an issue with athletic field people.
Thanks.
Happy pushing.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

jeepherder;1120697 said:


> However the problem remains current.


Of course it is.

Not knowing anything about this I would imagine a broom attachment of some sort on a GREEN tractor would be the proper tool.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I checked out that turfplow.com site and there isn't one picture on there of what they're trying to sell  It says "We custom design and build snowplow attachments to plow artificial turf safely"...okay let's see it!


----------



## hardscaper (Oct 15, 2002)

*turf plow*

These guys have been making them for a few years


----------



## jeepherder (Apr 10, 2009)

Check out turfplow again. There is more info.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Plowing artificial turf runs alot of risk. If you go against the seams they can tear. The best way to plow a turf field is continuously thoughout the storm with a plow mounted on a mule or a gator. Pick ups with a slotted pvc pipe dont work. It rides above the snow. Another way is to use a custom snow blower attachment with wheels about 3/4" off the playing surface. Once the majority of the snow is clear and with the rubber crumb in the field, any sunlight even in freezing temperatures will melt the rest.


----------



## jeepherder (Apr 10, 2009)

*Artificial Turf*

Hey people!
Check out "Turfplow in the morning" on you tube. Fastest safest way to remove snow from artificial turf fields.
Keep pushin...
Greg.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

jeepherder;1255151 said:


> Hey people!
> Check out "Turfplow in the morning" on you tube. Fastest safest way to remove snow from artificial turf fields.
> Keep pushin...
> Greg.


So the fastest and safest way to remove snow from artificial turf is to use a Western Pro plow? Because that's all I see in that video


----------



## jeepherder (Apr 10, 2009)

*Artificial Turf*

Look closely, @ approx. 33 sec. you can see it just under the blade. It is custom built to fit any blade.
Check it out.

http://www.turfplow.com/

Turfully yours.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I would put an18" black plastic culvert on the front of a toolcat or similar, the best I could think of quickly.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

SNOWLORD;1255353 said:


> I think I would put an18" black plastic culvert on the front of a toolcat or similar, the best I could think of quickly.


I saw them using that method to cleat snow for a nfl game on television , but they were using a piece about 36 inches around pushing it with a backhoe


----------

